# Scripture Reading While Studying Covenant Theology



## sastark (May 19, 2005)

All- I just ordered Matt's "A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology" as well ast Witsius' two volume "Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man".

It also happens that I have just finished reading through the book of Revelation in my daily devotionals. 

So, here is my question to you all: Is there a particular book or books of the Bible that you would recommend I read through in my devotions while I am working through these two works on Covenant Theology? I was thinking Hebrews or Genesis, but am open to suggestions.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 19, 2005)

Genesis, Jeremiah, Isaiah, Hebrews, Galatians, Ephesians


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 19, 2005)

Oh, and Deuteronomy. I read many of these books whilst studying CT, and reading through them was a great factor in my converting to full-on CT.


----------



## Arch2k (May 19, 2005)

I'll throw in 2 Corinthians.


----------



## Philip A (May 19, 2005)

Gabriel's list is good, all I would add is Matthew. Matthew makes much more sense from the perspective of CT, especially ch 21-25.

Parable of the vinedressers


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 19, 2005)

Luke has some pretty interesting tidbits as well, related to CT and the CoG, etc.

For example:



> Luke 1:54 He has helped his servant Israel,
> in remembrance of his mercy,
> 55 as he spoke to our fathers,
> to Abraham and to his offspring forever."
> ...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 20, 2005)

Romans, Galatians, and Hebrews. These three probably do the most work at connecting the old and new testaments and explaining the overarching historical plan of salvation through the lenses of covenant theology.


----------

